# engine rebuild



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't even know if the engine I have is stock, been to busy tearing the front end down to look at the numbers. Guessing its a 400? What are some good performance modifications to these motors? Bore and stroke? MSD distributor? I don't want to mess with points. Good cam size? I am going to be driving this thing. It ain't for show. I'd like to run pump gas and be able to terrify anything in my path, while still being dependable. I was looking at Kauffman heads but they are $$$. Has anybody run these?


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

It's from a 67 GTO automatic. I got the numbers off it today and looked at this website GTO Engine Codes! with no luck.

Here are the numbers (370358
YX

and on the side of the block it has GM-5
D-N
Can anyone help me out here. I hope I didn't get a 350 or some bs like that.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Look for the casting number located on the distributor pad for early 67 or behind the #8 cylinder for late 67. Also there will be a date code on the distributor pad. Post that information and I can give you a better idea of the block ID.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Behind the pass side head there is 481988, but I didn't see any other numbers around the distributor.
There was a clock looking casting that was pointing towards the 9 to 11 position.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Does that mean its a 400 from a 71-73?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Face said:


> Does that mean its a 400 from a 71-73?


1973 400 with 200/230 hp and 4 bbl carb.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pontiac have some of the best heads out there, 2.19 valves. These heads flow great, that is why hot aftermarket cams only need 4.80 lift compared to 5.0 lift for Chevy. Concentrate on compression and cleaning everything up. Aftermarket heads are not needed for a driver. Good ignition and carb will help. Nice stall and 3.73s and you have it.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ordered a Torker II intake, 1" carb spacer, Melling oil pump and shaft, and Taylor spark plug wires. I'm going with the Demon 750 carb, and of course MSD distributor. Probably throw some headers on it with Magnaflow exhaust and call it good.


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

What's a good stall? I have no idea what's in there and the axle came out of a 67 LeMans with auto and 326. Would ya'll know the ratio?


----------

